# D&RGW RPO #62: Another Rio Grande Models UK Kit



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here we go again! My latest foray into bashing AMS coaches into my personal D&RGW "San Juan" train brings us to the RPO car! Those of you who have seen my other postings know that I have been using Rio Grande Models UK kits that are designed to be an exact replacement for AMS coach sides. Some of my earlier projects include RGS #251, a unique combine that has the baggage door in the middle (I lettered it for the D&RGW...I never said my "San Juan" was _completely_ accurate!), D&RGW #215 (the _Pagosa Springs_ combine with cupola) and D&RGW #126 baggage car as well as a couple of modified coaches into an earlier rounded windows coach D&RGW #292) and an Observation car for the end of the train (railing courtesy of G.A.L.) So far, the train is starting to really take shape! The one glaring ommission was an RPO car. 

RGMUK doesn't list Baggage #126 as a regular item and neither do they have RPO #62 listed but both are available through special order. Jonathan at Electric and Steam Modelworks is the US distributor for these kits. If you're interested give him a call. Anyway, I found out that RGMUK had made a number of these "replacement side" kits for the RPO car. It should be noted for purists and "rivet counters" that the dimensions for these RPO cars are slightly "off" as these kits are designed to be made out of coach bodies so some latitude had to be given. If you are interested in an accurate model, David Gormley is designing a full kit of not only the short version (#62 and #63) but also the longer version (#64) which is still in development. I decided not to wait so I ordered the replacement sides kit from Jonathan. 

The kit is slightly more complex than the regular replacement kit in that it incorporates a roof walk with handrails and a "riveted" metal sheeting strip along the bottom of the sides of the car. Included in the kit are templates for the rivets but you must supply the material. I first encountered this on baggage #126 and used a thin clear plastic sheet from Hobby Lobby. Once painted, it looked perfect so I did it again. One note: the template had to be reversed as I put the clear plastic over it to tap out the rivets. With Baggage #126 this wasn't an issue but with RPO #62 it is. The hand rails look a lot harder than they actually are! I had already experienced them on #215 and they are stronger than they look (of course they look like they would bend in the wind so take that for what it's worth.)

The green paint is Floquil Pullman Green. It's the closest I have been able to come. I use the spray can for the sides with a top coat of semi-gloss (satin) which seems to work the best for me. The decals are from Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals and are the only wet decals I will ever use! Give Stan a call! The roof was spray painted flat black with a top coat of flat clear. 

These kits don't come with an interior and as such, I decided not to worry about anything in this one. Consequently, I "frosted" the windows by giving the inside a spray of Flat Clear. I did the same for the clerestory windows. By the way, RGMUK _does_ make clerestory facades that have the correct number of windows. In order for them to light up, I had to cut out the original windows. This is not in the plans but it did work! I am happy with the overall outcome! On to the pics:




























Here's one with the flash to better show details:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! Steve, you've definitely got the habdle on these kits.

A beautiful model indeed and one you don't see in our scale very often.







Outstanding work.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll add my WOWs' to Gary's. Fantastic model. Yes, you do have those kits down pat. I'm still working on my combine. I thought I'd be done before the AMS combines appeared, but that ain't gonna happen. I'm picking up my AMS combine at the ECLSTS. Now that you've mentioned it, I think I'll wait for David's complete kit for the postal. It should be worth the wait based on his talents.

Doc


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice work Steve that looks good, the full size version was built in 1885, just a year or two too late for me I think, I'll have to build a 'flat' roof which was one of the slightly earlier ones! 

Thanks for the photos; its very impressive.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! Doc, here are a couple of "in developement" photos of the full kits. These were sent to me almost a year ago (so I hope I'm not breaking a confidence anymore!) I'm showing them to "wet your whistle" so to speak. David is a master modeler in his own right. As you can see, these kits are a complete level above the ones I've been doing. I'm actually going to do the #64 when it is finally offered as I'm really starting to get into this constructing your own rolling stock (now, if my eyesight will just hold out...) Anyway, enjoy!.......

Here is the full kit version for RPO #'s 62 and 63. Remember, this is an "in developement photo" (I can't wait to see the finished versions!):










Here is RPO #64 (I'm looking forward to constructing this one!):


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Who's producing those kits, Steve? 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,

These kits are made by David Gormley, owner of Rio Grande Models UK (based in England). I have built his Chili Line Bay Windows kit for one of my AMS coaches. Also built his #212 D&RGW Combine circa 1946-just after they removed the cupola from the Pagosa Springs car. They are outstanding kits and David is great to work with.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as the RPO or Baggage Car is concerned, they are not on the website and only a few of them have been produced so far! You really need to contact Jonathan at Electric & Steam Modelworks for more info. (By the way, if you're looking for the new AMS combine at the best price so far? It's Jonathan!!)

Here's a shot of Baggage #126 that I did:


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for the pictures. I can't wait either. It looks like David is filling the very large hole that Bob Hartford left when he stopped production of his passenger car kits. I and other kit builders like you, Peter, Pete, and Gary, to mention a few, should be thankful for that.

Doc


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, 
Your cars are looking great. I will look forward to seeing them in person.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Handsome. 

It's nice to know about the clerestory windows and the paint you used, too. 

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent model Steve, that will be quite some train when it's done. May need a second K-27 to pull it. 

Chris


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Don, not to interrupt the thread, but have you tried this: 

http://www.caboosehobbies.com/catal...ccdd843190 

http://www.caboosehobbies.com/catal...ers_id=375

Robert


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, 
You have done a fantastic job with the RPO car sides as usual.
I look forward to seeing photos of the complete train.
Is it really a year since I sent the pictures of the RPO kits, how time flies.

I have been working on the kit for a short RPO 62 and it's neally ready to go, below are a few pictures of the preproduction model.
If you are interested please get in touch with Jonathan at Electric Model Works.

David Gormley
Rio Grande Models UK





























P.S. I this kit is sucessful the long RPO 64 and a Baggage car will follow.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Stockham, 
Beautiful work. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooops.....looks like I left off a couple of numbers under the baggage lettering! (I wondered why Stan sent me so many 62's....)







No sweat! It'll take 10 minutes to correct. David, as usual, your finished product always inspires me! Thanks for making both available!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

If anybody wants one of the kits to build the 126 single door baggage car as pictured in this thread above,I have one available. they are not in the normal catalog, and are usually special order, but there was a cancellation. 
Please contact me off list direct at [email protected]. 

Jonathan/Electric/Steam modelworks


----------

